# 2008 teryx fan stayin on



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i got a 08 teryx and the fan wont cut off. I unhooked the battery overnight and this morning its still on when i hooked it back up. Anyone ever had this problem?


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Tap on the sensor on the top left of the rad. there was a bad batch of them.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

that took care of it. Its always something. Thanks


----------

